# CBGBs



## story (Jul 26, 2006)

This has always been one of my all-time favourite Rooms. The sound is always sweet IME and you get a decent view of the stage from wherever you are in the room, even when the place is heaving.

Must be a lucky confluence of Mojo and Genii Locii, methinks.

Anyone know what the current state of affairs is concerning CBGBs? Will it stay or will it go now?


----------



## grimble (Jul 26, 2006)

Last I heard, definitely closing down (end Sept) and not going to relocate within NYC as rents are too expensive - looking to re-open in Las Vegas (!).

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/general_music_news/cbgb_to_close_doors_september_30th.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh dear .

I'm not sure if I've been or not. Does it have a bar at the front that leads to a room at the back with tables along each side?


----------



## story (Jul 26, 2006)

grimble said:
			
		

> Last I heard, definitely closing down (end Sept) and not going to relocate within NYC as rents are too expensive - looking to re-open in Las Vegas (!).
> 
> http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/general_music_news/cbgb_to_close_doors_september_30th.html




Aaaw, man. Fucked up.

Las Vegas? Cheez

I thought maybe the City would save it...but then , I suppose, it would have become corporate anyway.


----------



## story (Jul 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh dear .
> 
> I'm not sure if I've been or not. Does it have a bar at the front that leads to a room at the back with tables along each side?




If you'd been, you'd remember it!
Long bar at the front with raised area for tables on the left. The floor is a collage of plywood and boards tacked and nailed down over the years. You have to go past the stage and "backstage area" to get the the infamously grim bathrooms.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds about right but I don't remember the grim bathrooms so maybe not.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 26, 2006)

I has a drink in there last week, so its still going as of now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2006)

I passed it a couple of months ago and it didn't look very open, but it was in the daytime.


----------



## LDR (Jul 27, 2006)

grimble said:
			
		

> Last I heard, definitely closing down (end Sept) and not going to relocate within NYC as rents are too expensive - looking to re-open in Las Vegas (!).


That's what I heard too. 

This time next month I'll be staying at a place across the road and I'll get a chance to visit it before it goes.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2006)

The whole of the Lower East Side/East Village is under pressure from developers. Loads of bars/clubs are under pressure with exec apartments and upmarket shops springing up all over the shop.

The fabulous Luna Lounge on Ludlow St has already gone and it looks like the Raven won't be coming back.


----------



## LDR (Jul 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Loads of bars/clubs are under pressure with exec apartments and upmarket shops springing up all over the shop.


God!   It's sounds like Leytonstone.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 27, 2006)

Its not just Manhattan either--Brooklyn is rapidly going the same way.  NYC is becoming a place for only the very rich and the very poor, who will live segregated from each other by a thick blue wall of police.  Those who rail against drug dealing and such in Brixton should take note, for that is exactly how the gentrification program (and it *was* a conscious program) began in New York.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2006)

Indeed. Williamsburg is suffering a turbo-charged gentrification that is changing the place at a terrifying rate of knots.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed. Williamsburg is suffering a turbo-charged gentrification that is changing the place at a terrifying rate of knots.



No-one I know who hasn't got rent control can afford to live *anywhere* safe in the city, including Staten Island.  The NY Times just ran an article designating Philadelphia as the sixth borough....


----------



## northernhord (Jul 29, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Its not just Manhattan either--Brooklyn is rapidly going the same way.  NYC is becoming a place for only the very rich and the very poor, who will live segregated from each other by a thick blue wall of police.  Those who rail against drug dealing and such in Brixton should take note, for that is exactly how the gentrification program (and it *was* a conscious program) began in New York.



Quite, the gentrification of parts of Hippy bristol saw white middle class folk moaning about people sellin a bit on the streets the police move in - drug dealers nicked - area gets a good reputation again - monied people move in - charactor of the place lost


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 31, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Quite, the gentrification of parts of Hippy bristol saw white middle class folk moaning about people sellin a bit on the streets the police move in - drug dealers nicked - area gets a good reputation again - monied people move in - charactor of the place lost



I couldn't agree more, but try saying that over in the Brixton forum!


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sounds about right but I don't remember the grim bathrooms so maybe not.


you couldn't forget the toilets.  certainly a damn sight more memorable than the pish bands I saw play there


----------



## northernhord (Aug 1, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more, but try saying that over in the Brixton forum!



When i first joined this forum I put a piece into the u75 forum about the gentrification of Brixton, I pointed out the many of the folk who settle in Brixton and buy property there make it much harder for working class Brixtonians, I got tore to pieces over the thread but the factually of the thread is glaringly true.


----------

